

Calling R lovers to work together on “The R Programming wikibook”  - TalGalili
http://www.r-statistics.com/2011/06/calling-r-lovers-and-bloggers-to-work-together-on-the-r-programming-wikibook/

======
mjw
I'd love to see an "R for rubyists/pythonists/...", basically an R tutorial
aimed at reasonably experienced programmers which explains what you need to
know about the quirks of R to properly grok it as a language, how it differs
to ones you're familiar with, etc.

As opposed to a tutorial aimed at the "I really just want a recipe to achieve
statistical task xyz" crowd.

In particular: every time I delve back into R, I forget how its funky data
structures work.

~~~
noahnoahnoah
I've always found this to be helpful for programmers coming from other
languages: <http://www.johndcook.com/R_language_for_programmers.html>

(not the author, just a fan)

------
jergosh
Even better, reimplement the interpreter with modern data structures...

~~~
mjw
Glad I'm not the only one bugged by this.

Next time I think I might try the <http://rubyforge.org/projects/rsruby/>
bindings instead.

~~~
jergosh
I would recommend <http://rpy.sourceforge.net/rpy2.html> (I'm biased, though
;))

